# Fluval Spec V Build



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So going to take the DIVE and join the DARK SIDE.

Have been planning a SW tank since November last year. Going to change my Fluval Spec V into a FW.

I know I know upgrade and get a bigger tank. I personally want a challenge so here we go with a nano. I have read pages and pages of Threads on this website and nano reef.

Just picked this up this weekend and I am super excited.



Just wonder how others have set theirs up. Like lighting periods, graphs and things like that.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

oooooooh baby. I'd like to hear about lighting periods too. for now i just have it ramp up to 40% and back down for 8 hours. I believe i have it set to just to all LEDs at same intensity. That or I have it at 14k preset. Pretty intuitive. Play with it. see what looks good to you. Then stick with it. I think corals should do fine regardless of the settings you use.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I can send you my lighting schedule if you want..


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*First SW*

So I finally got to setting up my SW Spec V. The cycle took for ever......

Have been posting on Nano-reef because there are lots of others on there that have a Spec V. It is a good forum.

Here is the link if you wanted to follow.

http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/359599-cichlidrookie-fluval-spec-v-build/

Here are some pics of my clowns. Thor (Picasso Percula) thanks Kraken and Loki (Black Ocellaris) from Dragon Aquarium

FTS before clowns


Side view the bread box has all my wires and plugs.


FTS with clowns


Clowns


Will be adding a few corals soon.....


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the dark side, we like dark because it keeps algae blooms to a min. Lol..

Oh upgrade that baby tank already. Lol. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> Welcome to the dark side, we like dark because it keeps algae blooms to a min. Lol..
> 
> Oh upgrade that baby tank already. Lol. Sorry couldn't resist.


Now if we only knew someone on this forum who builds custom tanks !! ; )


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I fully customized my schedule using each individual colour, and change it weekly depending on what I feel the tank needs. I have tried daylight periods as long as 14 hours, and a variety of different nightlights. I have finally found a good balance between growth and how the tank looks to me, and I have adjusted the red LEDs quite a bit to control algae growth. I love how custom you can make it. They also seem to stimulate very fast coral growth, i've noticed a significant difference using a 24 hour custom schedule to a timer'd light.

I am not sure how well the light is going to work for you on a tank that long and narrow. Because the light covers a ~24"x24" square, a lot of the light is actually being shined outside the tank's edges. Not only that, but the side walls are directly beneath the light's brightest point, and are the most likely candidate to accumulate algae very quickly. I would be start on a very low intensity and ramp up to see how it goes.

Nice tank! Can't wait to see it filled with corals.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

goobafish said:


> I fully customized my schedule using each individual colour, and change it weekly depending on what I feel the tank needs. I have tried daylight periods as long as 14 hours, and a variety of different nightlights. I have finally found a good balance between growth and how the tank looks to me, and I have adjusted the red LEDs quite a bit to control algae growth. I love how custom you can make it. They also seem to stimulate very fast coral growth, i've noticed a significant difference using a 24 hour custom schedule to a timer'd light.
> 
> I am not sure how well the light is going to work for you on a tank that long and narrow. Because the light covers a ~24"x24" square, a lot of the light is actually being shined outside the tank's edges. Not only that, but the side walls are directly beneath the light's brightest point, and are the most likely candidate to accumulate algae very quickly. I would be start on a very low intensity and ramp up to see how it goes.
> 
> Nice tank! Can't wait to see it filled with corals.


I actually only have it on 20% intensity. Will ramp it up 10% each week. I have had the light on the tank since April, the algae is not that bad. We will see what happens when I ramp it up.

As for bigger tank well that will need to happen in new house. This is a trail....


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Clownfish HELP!!!*

So yesterday Thor (Picasso Percula Clown) started swimming on his side at the surface of the water. Here is a pic.



He has done this before but stopped after a day. This morning same thing. 
Not sure what is wrong because Loki (Black Ocellaris Clown) is swimming fine. 
Is he just a weirdo fish?
I did see them swim around together for a few minutes yesterday but then he went back to swimming on his side.

Should I give him a FW bath?
Not sure if this is "NORMAL". PLEASE HELP.

One more thing I saw this morning was hundreds of little white things, I am pretty sure they are copepods which is a good thing from what I read. CORRECT???

Thanks for your advise in advance.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hope the fish is OK! I do not have enough experience to make suggestions but would like to follow along for comments about both treatment and the lights. Best of luck with the clown.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So my clownfish started swimming "normally" again. Good to see, but there is some aggression between the two. The black one seemed to be the dominating one.

Added a few more easy to care for corals. Here are some pics.

LA Lakers Zoas


Fruitloops Zoas (snail photo bomb)


Hollywood Stunner Chalise


Hammer (started with 2 heads looks like one is splitting and going to be 3 heads soon)


Here is a top pic, question: Are my Zoas MINI versions or are they always that small???
I have seen pictures of others and they look like the size of dimes but all 7 of mine are the size of a dime????



Thanks for viewing and please leave a comment or help answers my question.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

They are micro-zoas. Zoas and Palys come in a lot of different sizes. I have some with heads the size of a nickel, and some as small as the tip of a match. Some Palys grow long stalks/bodies, some grow much closer to the rock.

Watch the Hollywood Stunner for feeding tentacles towards nightime, its very cool to see how long they are. This is just a short one:


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

goobafish said:


> They are micro-zoas. Zoas and Palys come in a lot of different sizes. I have some with heads the size of a nickel, and some as small as the tip of a match. Some Palys grow long stalks/bodies, some grow much closer to the rock.
> 
> Watch the Hollywood Stunner for feeding tentacles towards nightime, its very cool to see how long they are. This is just a short one:


wow your stunner looks amazing, macro shots are the best.....

I have seen the feeding tentacles at night and they are quite long, when I first saw it I thought it was algae lol

Do you feed your chalice?
What do you feed then?
Have you used REEF ROIDS??


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Do you feed your chalice?
> What do you feed then?
> Have you used REEF ROIDS??


It eats the same thing as everything else in my tank, pods . When I started I fed both my fish and corals everyday, now its about once every two weeks for Reef Roids, and less than once a week feeding frozen.

I feed Reef Roids alongside some meatier frozen foods every 2 weeks to all my corals with the flow cut for 10-15 minutes to allow the slow eaters a nice meal.

If you are going the target-feeding route they like Mysis, Brine, Cyclopeeze, Reef Roids, LPS pellets, even frozen shrimp diced.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks gooba, I have been trying mysis but did not cut the flow hence why they could not eat. I will now turn off the flow when feeding mysis.

When to BA yesterday and picked up this guy.



Does he need an anemone to be happy?
Will he do okay without one??


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Still no red filter but here are some iPhone 4s pictures with a little editing in photobucket.

Octospawn


Thanks to lewig for RBTA, GSP and Yuma.

GSP trying to grow on my bare bottom tank to make it look like a field of grass 


My new favourite RBTA and Porcelin Crab


FTS from dining room 


FTS from kitchen


Hope you enjoyed the pics. 
Quick question what is growing on my walls. Looks like snail shells. 
Will they become snails eventually or are they just pest snails??


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Been a while since I updated*

Sorry for not updating lately....combo of laziness and busyness.

The little nano is doing great. Got a few new corals and all doing well.

Hollywood Stunned did not do so well, I think I placed it in the wrong place and it did not like the flow. It bleached...... 
New additions:

Pom Pom Crab, have not seen in a while since I added the GSP.

2 ORA Ocellaris Clowns from Canada Corals. Both were doing great until once decided to make the LEAP of faith. Guess I need a mesh screen.

Rock Flower Anemone from 4pokeguy

Flame Anemone from violet

Corals:

red monti, sps, and GSP from george (amazing gsp thanks you again)

purple monti from violet

forest fire digi and sps from 4pokeguy

octospawn from BA growing well

duncan, acans and yumas from Canada Corals

and now some pictures. (all taken with iphone 4s getto)

FTS with blues on.



FTS with whites on and my baby in back.



Flame BTA



Rock Flower Anemone



Acans



SPS



Octospawns



GSP



Hope you enjoyed. 
Thanks for reading.
Comments welcome.
And no I will not get a BIGGER tank YET.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So on Boxing Day I finally found sexy shrimps.

I got 4 sexy shrimps and 1 female anemone crab to add to my tank.

I recently also added a Birds of Paradise frag, hopefully I have better luck with this sps.

Here are some pics of the sexiness and crab.







Maybe just maybe I will be thinking of upgrading....that a BIG MAYBE. LOL


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Been a month since my last update....so here is one.

Added a new guy to my tank. Been looking for him since December and finally found one.....A Tail Spot Blenny, my wife calls him Spotty.

He was pretty shy at first but after a few days he is super active. He actually gets my Clown to swim around more.

Here is some pics.





Here is a crappy FTS



And my newest coral from Canada Coral



Everything else seems the same.....unless you are an sps in my tank in which case you are dead.

Don't know what is happening but they don't do well in my tank. My parameters must be all messed up for them.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Forgot to update on this forum. Tank is just growing out. Clownfish and tail spot blenny are getting along great. In fact I think the clown is more happy with a companion.

Here are everyone's favourite pictures. All taken with iPad Air.

Sexy Shrimp with cool whites on.







Sexy shrimp with blues on.



Tail spot Blenny named LENNY.



Anemone crab with flame anemone.



Ocellaris clown



And finally my bubble tip anemone suppose to be RBTA but it loss its colour 



Thanks for looking. Please leave any comments or questions.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow amazing. Those sexy shrimps are awesome what do they eat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't feed them specifically, I just feed my clown and blenny omega micro sinking pellets. I am pretty sure they eat some of that because I see they go crazy when I feed. Maybe they eat reef roids or copepods/anphipods or maybe they steal mysis when I feed....who know

All I know is that they have grown and they molt so that is a good sign. I have four in there and they are all female. Need to find a lucky sexy guy.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh nice so they are not the ones who eat star fishes. Where did u get them from? Would luv to have a pair atleast. Your anamone looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*March Break goodies*

So it was March Break and I went shopping for some corals. The PICO is now full and I don't think I can add anything anymore. Just have to let things grow out now (boring).

Here are some new pics of the corals.

Cheerios Zoas, octospawn and Xenia.





More Xenia



Aussie Torch



And finally Weslo



And here are some FTS. The tank is almost 1 year old.







Thanks for looking any comment are welcome. Someone please comment I am so bored. Maybe it is time for a new upgrade. MTS.

Ps I have so much GSP and will have to frag soon. Anyone wants to trade for Zoas or Poly??


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Chichlid nice set up and beautifull corals...that brain coral looks awesome...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> Hey Chichlid nice set up and beautifull corals...that brain coral looks awesome...
> 
> $25 from Aquatic Kingdom...great deal since it is almost healed up plus they had buy 2 get one free.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Almost 1 Year Old*

So its Friday night and I am a loser.......I test my water. I actually look forward to it, proof that I'm a loser. Lol. 
I was off on Monday and did a water change and tested then as well. Here are the number from Monday and today (Friday)

............Monday...........Friday
Alk..........10................. 7
Calc........500..............300
PO4..........0................0.25
Mag........1280.............960
pH............8.1.............. 8.6
NO3...........0..................0

For alk, calc and mag I use Red Sea test kit. 
For phos, NO3 and pH I use API.



Does anyone else numbers drop that much in one week?

I do weekly 20 to 25% water change. Is that enough to replenish my numbers?

Could it be that my ATO is getting close to the bottom and more Kalkwasser is being added hence the pH spike?

I know my PICO/Nano tank is hard to keep my levels stable but I try hard if that matters.

Please help or do I even need any??


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey buds sounds like a test kit error however couple of things to consider. I remember you added quite a few corals to your system during Easter long weekend. They might be sucking in your parameters as well and sometimes when you add more corals you need to adjust your dosing numbers. I did the same thing when I added frags to my system. 

Second thing what has been the high and low range of your ph. Mine is between 8.2 to 8.45 as far as your ph ranges within these parameters you are ok. Your Ph spike might be because you might have concentrated the kalkwasser a little too strong than what your system can take OR it could have added a whole lot when u turned ON your ATO. I have started my concentration from half a spoon per gallon just to give you an idea. Do a water change and hopefully things should improve. I am not an expert here so don't rely on my advice completely take an overall consensus hoping someone with more knowledge will chime in.Good luck.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I did the same thing with my kalk, I also started with 1/2 a spoon per gallon. My ATO is almost at the bottom now so that could be the pH spike. 

Thanks


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So it has been one year and a couple of months and what a year it was. Starting this tank was the best thing I have done in this hobby. Breeding cichlids and growing them out does not compare to the high's of having a reef tank.

So here is what I have lost RIP:

Livestock:

1. Picasso Percula Clown my first salt fish bye bye Thor
2. Black Occelaris Clown Loki
3. Female anemone crab (did not molt properly)
4. Couple of snails and hermit crab

Corals:

1. Hollywood Stunner Chalice
2. LA Lakers Zoas (I think my hermit crab ate them not sure)
3. Fruitloops Zoas (GSP grew over them)
4. Ricordea Yuma (GSP grew over them)
5. Acan
6. Purple Duncan
7. Plate coral
8. Couple of SPS (Fried them did not know to acclimate the light)
9. Heliofungia amazing coral and was doing really well in my tank and then one they it just died. I think my Torch Coral stung it.

Did not get a chance to post a pic but here is a link.

https://www.google.c...5RBjb8kh59mphM:

So after 1 year here is what I have in the tank now.

Livestock:

1. Occelaris Clown
2. Anemone Crab
3. Pom Pom Crab
4. 4 Sexy Shrimp
5. Tail Spot Blenny (Lenny)
6. 4 Snails and 1 Hermit Crab 
7. RBTA
8. Flame Bubble Tip Anemone
9. Rock Flower Anemone

Coral:

1. GSP (growing like crazy)
2. Xenia
3. Zoas
4. Palys
5. 2 Octospawns
6. 2 Torches
7. 2 Hammers
8. Ricordea Yuma
9. Think there is more but can't remember or maybe I wish I had space for more.

Must have for this tank.

1. Tunze ATO
2. Cobalt Heater that fit in return pump chamber
3. Mp10wqd
4. DIY mesh screen
5. CaribSea Life Rock (zero pest in tank)

Things I would change.

1. Ecotech Radion XR 15wPro, the spread on this light is not made for a tank this narrow. I got this light with hopes of upgrading one day which I will. It will most likely go on a frag tank.

2. DIY basket, should have got off my wallet and got the intank media basket but I don't think the ATO would fit back there if I had it.

Hope you enjoyed reading that sorry no pics.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Crash*

Well need to put this in writing because it is SAD.
My pico crashed......

I guess things were going too well, came home yesterday to my ATO pumping the bottom on the reservoir into the tank. The tank was WHITE, filled with KALK.

95% of the tank was dead, I quickly did 90% WC and hoped for the best. Woke up this morning to find the rest dead.

Only thing alive so far is a hermit crab, a couple of snails and my POM POM crab(weird).

What should I do?
Restart?
Try to salvage some things?
Turn it into a frag tank?
Get a bigger tank (wife already said no)?

I am soo sad I don't even know what to do next. 

If I restarted the tank do I need to go through a cycle again?
or can I just let things settle down before adding anything new?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your tragedy. Unfortunately I've found this happens all to often with automated tanks. I will never trust anything but my own hands to dose or top off. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very sad to hear this 
I agree with cablemike that too much automation can cause other problems 
I prefer doing my own dosing and top off or letting loved ones take over when I am away from home. 
Small tanks have no room for error and overdosing can be more of a disaster that under dosing 
As for going forward, the small tanks can be done but are very very time consuming vs a larger size tank. My first was a 10 gallon and man did I have to futz around a lot with it to try and maintain stability vs my current 65 gallon. I would only do a small tank if your schedule permits you to be on top of things every day 
Good luck


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So I can't quite decide what to do next need this forums help.

1. Restart the tank as a simple frag tank. (moving in one year and would like to upgrade and will have nice full grown coral by that time)

2. IM Nuvo Fusion 10, new build.

Have a few questions?

Do I need to have live rock in the tank for frags?
Can I still have fish in there with just frags? (like stores do)
Should I restart the cycle with what's in the tank now or take everything off the rocks and clean the rocks?
What is the best way to clean the rocks, I have dead GSP all over it?
Bleach it? 


Please help with any comments.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry about the crash, sounds devastating.

The store tanks you are referring to without rocks , probably have massive sumps under them overflowing with rocks. I have bought live rock from many of them over the last couple years.

I have fish in my mostly rockless frag tank, it does have a couple rocks for them to sleep under. But again, I have easily 80 lbs in the sump.

Bleaching rocks is supposed to work. I have over 100 lbs sitting in bleached tap water right now. This thread was a decent read. 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1587539

Rocks seem to be turning white very quickly. I am not a fan of the bright white Rock look, but it will change back in time.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------

